#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Γήπεδο που τέμνεται από όριο οικισμού.

## George kara

Συνάδελφοι σε οικισμό <2000 κατοικων και όχι προυφιστάμενο του 1923,  με εγκεκριμένο όριο οικισμού το 1991. Γήπεδο τέμνεται από όριο οικισμου  με 700 τ.μ. εκτος οικισμου και 900 εντος, αρτιότητα 500 τ.μ. μπορώ να τοποθετήσω την  οικοδομή μου στην εκτος σχεδιου περιοχή χωρίς να έχω Δ=15,00 μ αλλα  λιγότερο το Γήπεδο προυφίσταται του 1970; Να συμληρώσω οτι το εκτός σχεδίου τμήμα  έχει πρόσωπο 30 μ σε δημοτικό δρόμο και το εντος 11 μ σε δημοτικό  δρόμο.

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

Νομίζω ότι στο εκτός σχεδίου τμήμα πρέπει να ισχύουν οι αποστάσεις για τα εκτός σχεδίου άρα Δ = 15 μ.ή οι παρεκλίσεις αν δεν μπορεί να τηρηθεί η απόσταση αυτή

----------

